# iMac écran vert et blanc !!!! Help



## EROS (20 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Un iMac 27' de 5 ans environ boot en affichant un fond blanc avec des 5 rayures verte verticales !
Puis une fois la pomme disparue, des petits points ronds de couleurs en fond d'écran et pas de bureau...

HORREUR !

Quels est le moyen via le réseau de lancer des tests graphique sur ce Mac, dont le HD est accessible depuis un MacPro (10.6.8) ou un iMac (Maveriks) ?

Avant de le porter chez Apple ?
Merci beaucoup de votre aide.


----------



## boddy (20 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Tu as essayé de réinitialiser la PRAM ?
Au démarrage appuie sur les touches Option + Commande + P + R et garde-les enfoncées jusqu'à lécran gris + deux fois le son de démarrage.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Lis cette Technote pour voir si tu es concerné.


----------



## EROS (20 Octobre 2014)

Sly54
Je ne connaissais pas ce problème.
Mais comment vérifier le modèle de machine depuis le réseau ?
Je n'ai rien en archive sur la machine, les infos ne sont pas accessibles via le HD de l'iMac qui me donne les infos de mon MacPro...

Boddy
J'ai fais la manipe, mais toujours identique.

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (20 Octobre 2014)

Non, tu ne peux pas accéder aux données via le réseau.

Mais tu dois quand même savoir si tu es concerné :

iMac de 27 pouces
équipés de processeurs Intel Core i5 quadricur à 3,1 GHz ou Intel Core i7 quadricur à 3,4 GHz
cartes graphiques AMD Radeon HD 6970M 
ont été vendus entre mai 2011 et octobre 2012

Si tu dis oui aux quatre points =>  adressez-vous à lun des établissements suivants pour faire vérifier votre ordinateur


----------



## EROS (20 Octobre 2014)

Je suis étonné, il y a bien une carte d'identité sous un fichier quelconque. J'accède à tout le système en tant qu'administrateur via afp...

Si non difficile de savoir quelle est la carte graphique de la machine en défaut.

Il me semble que l'iMac serait un i5 2.4 GHz (?) pas dans ta liste.

L'identification du numéro de série doit bien exister dans une bibliothèque, peut-on lancer une commande shell via afp ou quelque chose dans le genre ? 

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (21 Octobre 2014)

La facture ?
Ou bien tente cette page : https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do


----------



## EROS (21 Octobre 2014)

OK, merci.
J'ai le sérial, Apple donne la date de production, mais ne sais toujours pas ce qui est embarqué.

Nouvel indice :

J'ai redémarré extensions désactivées et l'écran apparait, avec 5 lignes rouges verticales !
Mais le bureau est accessible et vais procéder à quelques tests harware depuis le CD Apple.
&#8212;
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1509?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=en_US
&#8212;


----------



## EROS (21 Octobre 2014)

Les tests Ramber donnent tout OK pour les 16 Go de RAM.

Les test AHT mettent en évidence une erreur :
4MEM/9/40000000: oxb7967a18
VRAM de la carte graphique ?

J'ai réalisé un "Chat" avec Apple à ce sujet, mais la réponse est très floue et n'ai pas d'explication sur la source de l'erreur. VRAM ? RAM ?? On m'a conseillé de démonter les barrettes mémoires pour tester. Ramber disant le contraire, comment vérifier la détection d'AHT ?

Qu'en pensez vous ?
Merci


----------



## EROS (29 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Après avoir contacté le centre Apple care, j'ai fini dans une boutique Apple. Le diagnostique passé a été instantané et irrévocable : carte graphique défectueuse ! 293  remplacée, garantie 3 mois.

L'ironie c'est qu'Apple m'ait annoncé faire parti du programme dexception... A tord bien sûr.
Erreur confirmée par l'assistance téléphonique avec "mea culpa".

Merci à tous pour votre aide et suggestions
@+


----------



## EROS (7 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Voici le retour du Mac @Home : 
carte graphique en échange standard, mais incompatibilité de montage sur la carte mère...

Apple m'offre une carte mère compatible avec la carte graphique qui devait aller sur l'iMac 27 de 2009 ! J'ai patienté une semaine, mais rentre avec du matériel reconditionné...
Les références affichées sont identiques à l'origine (mais ne semboitaient pas, selon le technicien).

Là où je m'interroge, c'est la démarche "gracieuse" que lance Apple avec le service de réparation, alors qu'après mes échanges préliminaires, je devais coûte que coûte m'acquitter du remplacement de la carte graphique (300 pièce et man d'uvre, payés d'ailleurs).

Un bug dans la gestion des pannes ????
Quelque chose ne colle pas. 
Il semble qu'une modification ait eu lieu sur les pièces de la même année ou même série... (un soucis non admis publiquement ?).

Heureusement que je n'ai pas voulu changer la carte seul dans mon coin !
@+ tout le monde.


----------

